# Can you post videos?



## sweetpee (May 2, 2016)

Hello!!! Can you post videos? Because if i do get a hedgehog i would like to post updates! Thank you!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't believe you can, only because I have never seen a video before. I agree though, it would be a great feature. A lot of people post links to youtube videos, you could always try that?


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

If seen people post links to YouTube videos and that works


----------



## sweetpee (May 2, 2016)

*Thx*

Thank you all!!! It kinda helps!


----------

